# How did you get your snowboard/ski buddies?



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, my buddies got me into the sport then I've met a couple on here, met a couple on the lifts, met a couple in the bar at the hill, etc.

By and large though, I just ride. If I can find some people to tag along, great. If not, I'm gonna go ride anyway.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Well, my buddies got me into the sport then I've met a couple on here, met a couple on the lifts, met a couple in the bar at the hill, etc.
> 
> By and large though, I just ride. If I can find some people to tag along, great. If not, I'm gonna go ride anyway.


This.

I ride alone often, but I usually end up with a 3-5 person group. Mostly guys I've known forever and some co-workers.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

friends schmriends, no time for frikkn patty-cakes up there, it's business time


----------



## dcrides (Jan 21, 2013)

Most of my buddies I met through cycling, however most are skiers.
I do have a rule that if I plan on going, I go no matter what, even if everyone flakes. Sometimes it's nice to go at your own pace, and enjoy the scenery,etc.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Practice your "handies".................jus' kiddin'........kinda......


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

campfortune said:


> been looking on vacation, then I cant even find anybody to go with me...
> guess I really have to try to make lots of friends in this sport, but not sure how...
> any suggestion?


Lone rider here. Always did single sports... Rock climbing, snowboarding... mushroom questing


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

I prefer to ride solo in all honesty. I can get way more runs in, do the runs I want to do, ride when I want to ride, and hardly any wait time in lift lines riding solo. Sometimes it's fun to go with a group if I want to take it easy that day, but spending two hours running late waiting for everyone to get ready and meet up then another two hours at the lodge getting something to eat and drink isn't exactly my idea of a fun day boarding. I just listen to my ipod on the lifts unless someone wants to chat. Sharing a lift with strangers has its ups and downs, one time a skier was talking to me how retarded snow boarders look and are and asked if I felt the same way, I lifted up my leg and showed him my board and he went beat red.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

whoever you get make sure they are as fast or faster than you, beacause a friend who holds you up and makes you wait isn't really a friend, is it?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

You're doing it wrong. 
Get me a season pass for Whistler next yr. i'll be your friend.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

I met her in college and married her (about 17 years ago). Other friends have come and gone. My good college telemark friends are long gone. We've made some new friends here or there but no one too close. 

The problem for me is that I definitely pushed my skiing harder and improved more when I have a group of adrenalin-filled guys. Now that I am snowboarding I wish I had the same group of guys to push me. My wife is good and can keep up on anything, but even though I might show off for her I've never turned to her and said, "hold my beer and watch this!"


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I ride alone mostly. When my wife is out on the mtn I slow it down a bit and ride with her unless it's a legit pow day, then I ride alone..... Lol. Back and side country I only have 2 guys and a chick I trust with me and my son.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Kenai said:


> I met her in college and married her (about 17 years ago). Other friends have come and gone. My good college telemark friends are long gone. We've made some new friends here or there but no one too close.
> 
> The problem for me is that I definitely pushed my skiing harder and improved more when I have a group of adrenalin-filled guys. Now that I am snowboarding I wish I had the same group of guys to push me. My wife is good and can keep up on anything, but even though I might show off for her I've never turned to her and said, "hold my beer and watch this!"


Only 3 years in, but i am in this boat too. Not having similar level adrenaline filled friends means that when i do stupid stuff, its on my own, and i have nobody to hold my beer. Well at least i have a consistent riding partner!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

*Here* on the forum !! I have about 10 friends I've met here in the forum that I ride with. One I met just this season, Deacon and we had a great time riding on my Orphaned Dad's Weekend. Others I ride with once a year, others when we can get together. 

I contact ppl that are in my area or in my region. We chat, some of them we become FB friends and have then met at our local hills. It's not that hard just put yourself out there. 
I have made good friendships and riding buddies here on the forum. I have also gotten to know some of the regulars at my local resort. You start taking chairs up together, see each other on weekends then introduce formal or exchange info. Again put yourself out there, not hard.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

I don't have any friends.


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

If I had someone to go with me, I probably am in Whistler or mammoth now...
Local is OK...long distance vacation? hard to find someone who has similar interest


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Ive met friends and riding partners through this and other forums. Also met some awesome people by being lined up an hour before the lift opens on a big pow day.

You cant wait for friends to live your life, but if you out there doing stuff you will find friends easily.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

3 basic groups...myself and then just meeting folks on the hill and do some laps and tours, other chaperones from the ski bus program and riding with my kids and their friends. I don't mind riding by myself, prefer to ride with folks who are better and don't mind relaxing and giving some a tour or some pointers. Also have met a few folks from here.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Dated and later married a guy who was skiing/riding with a bunch of guys since school days in the same resort. They/we still ride together. Since they picked up snowboarding together, they have the same level; I always was the slowest in the group but they never gave me the feeling that I hold them back. Well... they also never respected my beginner/intermediate level when I joined the pack and just rode the same way as before. I've never seen most of the easy runs of that resort. Guess, I was more amusing that annoying .
One of the guys swapped to teles lately, now he's the one delivering for a lot of laughter with his many hilarious falls in deep pow 

BC, hubby is my main buddy I trust the most besides of certified guides. It's good to ride with someone you know inside out over years, know exactly how he reacts in stressful situations. You never know how someone reacts in case of emergency if not been there before. Some otherwise reasonable ppl can suddenly become paralized, or headless chickens.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Lone rider here. Always did single sports... Rock climbing, snowboarding...*mushroom questing*



Hmm..........


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I usually had a partner On my mushroom quests. When they got too deep I was always alone in my journey


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I turn my regular friends into riding buddies.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Met 1 from here, the rest have been lift lines, on the lift or just chatting wherever i am...

However, the best snowboarding buddy i have is most definitely my step son, he is just awesome, and he can slow me down, call it a day early or whatever he likes, riding with him just makes me smile so much... Especially when he is in one of those moods where he will not stop unless i drag him to the car...

Recent one was 33 trips followed by 35 trips, we had to leave because the pass ran out the 1st day 10-5 the 2nd one was for the same reason...

Never have friends that would just go like that, maybe 4 or 5 hours, but want to stop for lunch have a break etc, snow is not around for long, have to be out there as much as possible... Haha


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> Met 1 from here, the rest have been lift lines, on the lift or just chatting wherever i am...
> 
> However, the best snowboarding buddy i have is most definitely my step son, he is just awesome, and he can slow me down, call it a day early or whatever he likes, riding with him just makes me smile so much... Especially when he is in one of those moods where he will not stop unless i drag him to the car...
> 
> ...


You need new friends! If I am at a resort I ride till the lifts stop spinning, and then I may walk a rail a few times on the last lap =)


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

a4h Saint said:


> You need new friends! If I am at a resort I ride till the lifts stop spinning, and then I may walk a rail a few times on the last lap =)


And yet i have still managed to drop 294918 vertical meters this season... 

over 110,000 have been with an 8 year old...


----------



## Jason913 (Jan 12, 2014)

how do you guys track how many vertical miles you've gone over the season? I see that referenced a lot on here.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

There are various ways to do it, most resorts could give you the info from the ticket easily enough, certainly on a season pass if resort specific...

Otherwise, there are Apps that will measure everything, I have Alpine Replay on my iPhone, and it shows about 150 meters more than my goggles which is what i posted as measured by the Airwave... Which uses GPS built into the goggles and then downloads the same way as Apps will calculate info...


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Alpine Replay I think is the name. There are several apps for your phone. I don't like to leave my GPS on all the time so I never bothered with this app. My buddy uses it and likes it


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I find my victims...err... companions on craigslist. They typically only last one trip.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

After college, it gets harder to meet new people with same interests. Especially if you move to a new town where you don't know anyone. But thorough social media, it's gotten easier lately. 

Checkout various social media ski/snowboard groups. I've been on trips with people I met through ski/snowboard groups on FB and Meetup.com.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Well, at the little local ant mounds I ride here? Most of the folks I see on snowboards are usually pretty young! Early 20's or younger! Not a lot of 30 sumpthing and older. A few but not a lot! And even the 30 somethings are kids compared to me.

Still, I try and "chat them up" on the lift,.. You know? Share my stoke! But for some _odd_ reason I always seem to get a "Who's the Creepy Ol' Dude" vibe from them! :dunno: (...I mean it's not like I ride a Burton Camel toe with my junk hangin' out or anything!) 

One poor fellow sitting next to me, even jumped off the lift _mid_ ride! 












(....anybody here remember _this_ thread?) LOL!!!!  :laugh:
Strangest lift conversations,..


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

snowman55 said:


> After college, it gets harder to meet new people with same interests. Especially if you move to a new town where you don't know anyone. But thorough social media, it's gotten easier lately.
> 
> Checkout various social media ski/snowboard groups. I've been on trips with people I met through ski/snowboard groups on FB and Meetup.com.


Exactly. After college, different city...my immediate colleagues are married with kids old folks, I don't even see them after work...

it seems ski/snowboard groups just started in meetup in my city this year. Nobody has really organize anything yet. maybe next year will be become bigger and more active. 

there are a couple of ski/snowboard clubs in my city, but they don't really organize long distance vacations.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

campfortune said:


> Exactly. After college, different city...my immediate colleagues are married with kids old folks, I don't even see them after work...
> 
> it seems ski/snowboard groups just started in meetup in my city this year. Nobody has really organize anything yet. maybe next year will be become bigger and more active.
> 
> there are a couple of ski/snowboard clubs in my city, but they don't really organize long distance vacations.


Well then you will just have to start your own club. Find a gal, grind the box...boom your own club...with lifetime membership as the founder.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Well, if anyone wants to ride Breck tomorrow let me know, if not solo is fine by me!

Sucks I missed the majority of the season, looked like I missed a good year. Canada was ok but January sucked there!


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

I'll go away with family but my best riding pals (other than my daughter who I'm slowly getting into off piste) are people I met though scuk which is an British forum.


----------



## pennyring (Mar 18, 2014)

I don't have any yet. My girlfriends are lame and won't got. One went to the first lesson with me, then pussed out. Another one was pregnant and just popped out the kid. The third is really tall and says its "really far to fall". Right. The fourth is basically lame and also afraid of falling. And that pretty much sums up my girlfriends.

I'm not good yet, so I'm intimidated to go to the Ski and Snowboard Meetup group thingies. Mostly, I just chat people up at the bar at lunch time if I feel like it. Or I crochet and listen to my ipod if I'm feeling anti-social.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

pennyring said:


> I don't have any yet. My girlfriends are lame and won't got. One went to the first lesson with me, then pussed out. Another one was pregnant and just popped out the kid. The third is really tall and says its "really far to fall". Right. The fourth is basically lame and also afraid of falling. And that pretty much sums up my girlfriends.
> 
> I'm not good yet, so I'm intimidated to go to the Ski and Snowboard Meetup group thingies. Mostly, I just chat people up at the bar at lunch time if I feel like it. Or I crochet and listen to my ipod if I'm feeling anti-social.


My first read of your comment i just assumed you were a guy. A hardcore playboy kind of guy with multiple girlfriends (one of them pregnant!), then i got to your last sentence and took a double-take about the crochetting 

Now i have a mental image of a pimp in a white suit, cane and tophat, sitting in a bar crochetting:laugh::laugh:


----------



## pennyring (Mar 18, 2014)

So it was the crocheting that gave me away? I am literally choking and can't stop laughing. :laugh: OMG. Must breathe.

Let's be friends.  I'll teach you to crochet.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

pennyring said:


> So it was the crocheting that gave me away? I am literally choking and can't stop laughing. :laugh: OMG. Must breathe.
> 
> Let's be friends.  I'll teach you to crochet.



Go by yourself, dudes will notice you. Make sure you learn to like beer if you haven't already. Sit in the parking lot drinking beer solo after riding :yahoo:and they will stop and chat you up. Friends made.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ridinbend said:


> Go by yourself, dudes will notice you. Make sure you learn to like beer if you haven't already. Sit in the parking lot drinking beer solo after riding :yahoo:and they will stop and chat you up. Friends made.


Pennyring...
The morning, in the lot sit on your truck, crocheting some beer cozy things and pounding a few back....u will have friends to ride with that day....perhaps for life.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> *Go by yourself, dudes will notice you.* Make sure you learn to like beer if you haven't already. Sit in the parking lot drinking beer solo after riding :yahoo:and they will stop and chat you up. Friends made.


Yep. Like prison inmates.

Although, I've made solid friends while riding solo; no beer lure needed. All guys, which is fine as most my friends are guys anyway. 

As far as chicks go it's rare as there are not many of us out there. The ones who are (at least where I ride) are often with their boyfriends/husbands. So you may not find any riding/crocheting friends :laugh: but you'll make friends for sure. 

Just use good judgement so you don't end up in a ditch somewhere.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

EatRideSleep;1692313
Just use good judgement so you don't end up in a ditch somewhere.[/QUOTE said:


>


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ThredJack said:


> ,,,the moral of the story is, "If you knit Beer Cozy's *alone* at the resort,...?"  :laugh:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

EatRideSleep said:


> no beer lure needed. /QUOTE]
> 
> The beer thing up here in the PNW is a ritual. So many good beers, stoked on riding, beer is required after shredding. Sharing beer is always a good thing. Good people share beer. I didn't mean it as a lure.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> The beer thing up here in the PNW is a ritual. So many good beers, stoked on riding, beer is required after shredding. Sharing beer is always a good thing. Good people share beer. I didn't mean it as a lure.


Ha yah I knew what you meant. I was joking.

Not joking about the dudes-who-notice-like-prison-inmates-would however. Savages they are. 

Totally get the ritual thing. It's very rare that I drink but one of the friends I ride with has it as his steady ritual. We'll stop at a local or micro brewery after riding. Had a pint with him this season on our last day out together. Other than that, it's water with lemon for me. Hydration and all.


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

eatridesleep said:


> as far as chicks go it's rare as there are not many of us out there. The ones who are (at least where i ride) are often with their boyfriends/husbands. So .


so true!!!


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

pennyring said:


> I don't have any yet. My girlfriends are lame and won't got. One went to the first lesson with me, then pussed out. Another one was pregnant and just popped out the kid. The third is really tall and says its "really far to fall". Right. The fourth is basically lame and also afraid of falling. And that pretty much sums up my girlfriends.
> 
> I'm not good yet, so I'm intimidated to go to the Ski and Snowboard Meetup group thingies. Mostly, I just chat people up at the bar at lunch time if I feel like it. Or I crochet and listen to my ipod if I'm feeling anti-social.


*So true. GF are lame! That pretty much sums up my girlfriends too! :laugh::thumbsup:
*


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> ...fixed 'er for ya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Chomps! Not really sure what happened there, guess it just likes you better!:laugh:


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

A lot of females ride at my local hill solo or in groups, then again it is very close to JMU and I've met a few cool people from that college. Sadly most of the fellow boarders I've met, talked, and rode with a few times when we do bump into each other are young enough to be my kids and I try not too hang with them too much since I don't want people to think I'm some pervert who will leave them in ditch lol.


----------



## pennyring (Mar 18, 2014)

Ok, ok, let me see if I have it!

1. Get boozy with the parking lot boyz...
2. While crocheting a cozy...
3. Watch out for the chain gang...
4. Don't wake up in a ditch!

Perfect, perfect, I'm taking all this down in my little black book. 

The Monroe prison *is* literally right off the road on the way up to Stevens Pass. Totally legit, I could hook up with an escaped felon. Fingers crossed! :thumbsup:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

pennyring said:


> Ok, ok, let me see if I have it!
> 
> 1. Get boozy with the parking lot boyz...
> 2. While crocheting a cozy...
> ...


...any guy who just escaped from prison and the first thing he does is heads up to the hills to shred,...?

Dunno? Sounds like a "Keeper" to me!





(....do they have a women's prison up thata way?) lol!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Penny, how old are you... Seriously crocheting? My grandmother started that hobby around 65.


----------



## pennyring (Mar 18, 2014)

Argo said:


> Penny, how old are you... Seriously crocheting? My grandmother started that hobby around 65.


<--- Does this help? Everyone needs an off-season hobby, right?  I have a skateboard too though.




chomps1211 said:


> (....do they have a women's prison up thata way?) lol!


Ha! I was just thinking prison tats can be kinda hot...


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> (....do they have a women's prison up thata way?) lol!


There is, but it's not by any of the hills. If you have a boat though, you're good to go, cause it's closer to the water than it is the mountain. :thumbsup:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Simon Birch said:


> A lot of females ride at my local hill solo or in groups, then again it is very close to JMU and I've met a few cool people from that college. Sadly most of the fellow boarders I've met, talked, and rode with a few times when we do bump into each other are young enough to be my kids and I try not too hang with them too much since I don't want people to think I'm some pervert who will leave them in ditch lol.


College aged is ok...its the middle school ones that elevate your image.



pennyring said:


> Ok, ok, let me see if I have it!
> 
> 1. Get boozy with the parking lot boyz...
> 2. While crocheting a cozy...
> ...


Monroe is where the "special offenders unit" is...been there a few times ...and they have let me out :icon_scratch: :yahoo:



NWBoarder said:


> There is, but it's not by any of the hills. If you have a boat though, you're good to go, cause it's closer to the water than it is the mountain. :thumbsup:


Purdy is right in your back yard....been there too...but they wouldn't let me stay. :huh: idk


----------



## pennyring (Mar 18, 2014)

Seems like this converasation has come full circle.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

pennyring said:


> Seems like this converasation has come full circle.


Lol! They usually do! :laugh:


----------



## mosf88 (Mar 1, 2013)

Simon Birch said:


> A lot of females ride at my local hill solo or in groups, then again it is very close to JMU and I've met a few cool people from that college. Sadly most of the fellow boarders I've met, talked, and rode with a few times when we do bump into each other are young enough to be my kids and I try not too hang with them too much since I don't want people to think I'm some pervert who will leave them in ditch lol.


I joined a local club. Yes most are young enough to be my kids but they are very nice and have been welcoming towards me (and my kids). They are very encouraging of beginners and anyone trying to improve. Perhaps young snowboarders see us "older" riders in a kinder way than skiers do.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

mosf88 said:


> I joined a local club. Yes most are young enough to be my kids but they are very nice and have been welcoming towards me (and my kids). They are very encouraging of beginners and anyone trying to improve. Perhaps young snowboarders see us "older" riders in a kinder way than skiers do.


Before I found this forum I searched for some local snowboard/ski clubs. The only snowboarding group was out of U of M in AnnArbor. I emailed them and told them what the deal was with my ...ah-hem, "advanced" age and that I was new to SB and looking for a group to learn from & ride with. 

They _politely_ told me that their group was for U of M students and that I might feel "more comfortable" with a group that had more mature members' :huh: :dunno:

*ALL* the other local groups I could find were all ski oriented groups. Didn't see a single snowboarder among them and from the group photos of the members, it looked like they probably served Geritol cocktails at their meetings!

So I've been "perv-ing" the slopes pretty much solo since.  (...you got my hopes up with that news about the "Ladies" prison, but I'm guessing a Kayak wouldn't be the kind of boat a female escapee would be looking for!)


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

In PA I used to ride with a solid group of friends I've been riding with since middle school. I moved to CO two years ago with my ex-GF and I taught her how to ride when we got here. Been riding with her until halfway through this season when we broke up. Since being single I've had the good fortune of meeting some girls in Denver that are really good riders (better than my ex, who was actually really good for a girl). Other than that I mostly go alone, or occasionally with my friends who ski. They are pussies though that spend more time in the lodge than on the slopes, so even if I drive to the mountain with them I inevitably end up riding alone after they call it a day at lunch time.


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

Big Foot said:


> They are pussies though that spend more time in the lodge than on the slopes, so even if I drive to the mountain with them I inevitably end up riding alone after they call it a day at lunch time.


seriously? how can that be?:icon_scratch::dunno::laugh:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

campfortune said:


> seriously? how can that be?:icon_scratch::dunno::laugh:


I'm with you!! Can't understand that at all. Skiing must be as boring as it looks if they're over n done with it for the day by lunchtime. :blink:

Not looking to start an argument with those of you who ski or have buds who do. I only really just noticed it this season. Watching skiers standing tall, going down the slope, hands at their sides. Just turning L, R, L, and showing no excitement or enjoyment whatsoever. 

They could have been riding down an escalator in any mall in America for all the enthusiasm on their faces. :dunno:

(...I usually have a half terrified, half shit eatin' grin on my face whenever I'm riding!) :thumbsup:


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

chomps1211 said:


> Not looking to start an argument with those of you who ski or have buds who do. I only really just noticed it this season. Watching skiers standing tall, going down the slope, hands at their sides. Just turning L, R, L, and showing no excitement or enjoyment whatsoever.


Hell, even the skiers in my group call them zombies.


----------



## XR4Ti (Dec 12, 2009)

chomps1211 said:


> Not looking to start an argument with those of you who ski or have buds who do. I only really just noticed it this season. Watching skiers standing tall, going down the slope, hands at their sides. Just turning L, R, L, and showing no excitement or enjoyment whatsoever.


When I saw my daughter skiing like that, I knew it was time to get her riding. She says she will never ski again.

BTW, she says crocheting sucks and that knitting is king. Here's a scarf she made last season. Hard to see in the pic but when you look at it straight on all you see are lines. Look at it from an angle and you see the nose grab.


----------



## pennyring (Mar 18, 2014)

That is a rad scarf. I'm super impressed. She has mad skills. 

I started crocheting when I started snowboarding (February), so I'm not great at either yet, just enthusiastic. 

This is the first blanket I made. It was for the previously mentioned girlfriend who just popped out a kid. 

Super stoked this is now knitting/crochet chat!!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Unless we get some knit or crocheted yoga pants I'm a bit worried from this point on. 

It reminds me of last night at little league practice when the coached asked about team names and for some reason they all screamed The Rainbow Unicorns. The coaches face was priceless, though we know someone around here would have loved it.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

I only really have one riding buddy, and that's EatRideSleep. Well I only rode with her once, but I'm counting her as a riding buddy, so I don't look like a total loser with no friends.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Id wait up for a couple laps with most people from the forum if they wanted to ride vail. Unless it's a pow day then I don't even wait for my wife......


----------



## pennyring (Mar 18, 2014)

Last day of the season at Stevens is tomorrow, and I *might* have a friend!!!!! I don't think he'll crochet, but I know he shreds. :thumbsup:

I'm just learning and I've never been off the greens. He's going to make me do a Blue, I know it. Skeered.


----------

